# Canon 7D comments requested...



## jedirunner (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey all,

So I've been shooting with my 7D (albeit with cheap lenses) and I love it.  I didn't care for the t2i or t3i which I had before (for short times, and never got into using), but once the 7D was in my hands I was in love.

So my questions are these, to help me be more familiar with how this camera actually stacks up to others:

1- Is there a "role" for the 7D?  As in... is there something it's particularly good at, or was designed for, or a certain reason an experienced photographer would pick the 7D over other cameras?
2- What are the key weaknesses of the 7D?  What is it that, once I'm experienced enough to know the difference, I may find the 7D lacking in, when compared with other cameras?
3- How does the 7D fit into the line-up of Canon DSLRs?  Is it a linear order (best-to-worst) like: 1D->5D->7D->60D->T3i->T3?  Or is it not that simple?
4- How does it compare to the 5D in key situations (i.e.: 5D series beats it for [fill in the blank]; or 7D beats 5D in [fill in the blank])?

BTW, I have read through http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II-vs-Canon_EOS_7D, which helps from the specs side, but I'd like to know how that translates into real-world opinions, choices, and usage, as well as how the market perceives them.

I appreciate any comments you can give.  I'm certainly in love with my 7D but I want that to not be a completely blind love, but to understand it well. ;-)  There's no marriage commitment here or pre-nup signed, and I'll give it reassuring and loving words again tonight! hehehe...

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I can tell you with absolute confidence that the 7D is about two numbers short of the 5D. Worst of all, it doesnt stop there! Its 6 numbers short of the 1D and 53 numbers short of the 60D! If you're wanting a numerical opinion, I'd say you got short changed.


----------



## jedirunner (Jan 25, 2012)

togalive said:


> Well, I can tell you with absolute confidence that the 7D is about two numbers short of the 5D. Worst of all, it doesnt stop there! Its 6 numbers short of the 1D and 53 numbers short of the 60D! If you're wanting a numerical opinion, I'd say you got short changed.



Lol!  Nice! ;-)

Any opinion other than "numerical"?  

Kevin


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 25, 2012)

It's a fantastic sports camera. Put a 70-200 on the 7D and hit the motocross track, mountain bike path....etc. If you ask me, that is the main purpose of this camera.


----------



## jedirunner (Jan 25, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> It's a fantastic sports camera. Put a 70-200 on the 7D and hit the motocross track, mountain bike path....etc. If you ask me, that is the main purpose of this camera.



Yes, I could see how it would be great for sports with its fast frame rate and a good lens attached.  Are there other features on the 7D that make it well suited for sports photography?  (i.e.: easy access to some particular control or setting, good handling under some sort of condition (lighting or otherwise)?)

Still trying to better understand how the different Canon models compare in various shooting situations.

Thanks again for the input,

Kevin


----------



## iresq (Jan 25, 2012)

Fast and accurate focus couple with high fps as already mentioned.  Build quality.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 25, 2012)

Your lucky enough now to have a camera you love. You have cheap lenses. If you improve your lenses you can see for yourself the strengths your camera has. It is supposedly one of the top crop cameras around. I wouldn't ask to many questions about how good it is now, that imho should be done before the purchase. If you hear bad opinions on it now it may just mention faults that you would never notice or don't matter but your love affair may be prematurely be kicked out of the honeymoon phase. Enjoy


----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2012)

I would try not to think about the camera in the way that you are. You're trying to see where the limits of the tool are, and that is good, but with something like photography many of the tool limitations (especially when you are talking about higher grade gear such as the 7D) the limitations become more differences.

In the case of the 7D is is the best 1.6 crop camera that Canon currently make. Sporting the best usable ISO range, the highest MP, the fastest and best AF outside of the 1D line and generally the best weather sealing (outside of the 1D line). In general for outdoor shooting of action based scenes the 7D is very hard to beat unless you start looking at either older 1DMIII models or the new 1DMIV (both of which are also 1.3 crop sensors). 
The 7D will also do every other field of photography - portraits, landscapes, astro, sports, wildlife etc.....


Against options like the 5D and 5DMII the biggest difference is that they both have fullframe, 35mm sensors in them. As such they give you a wider angle of view than the 7D can (when comparing lenses of the same focal lengths). This makes options like the 5D series "superior" in certain fields because of the nature of the angle of view differences. This isn't just focused on wide angle work (such as panoramic landscapes) but more in areas such as portraiture, where a larger angle of view lets you use a longer focal length lens when in closer (studio) conditions - whilst the 7D and similar can also use a shorter focal length lens in closer conditions they have to mind not using too wide an angle otherwise perspective distortion kicks in. 

Furthermore the 5D series has a superior ISO range (in part due to its sensor design and size). 


So if you were shooting weddings or studio work the 5D or 5DMII would be more likely tools for you to choose - whereas whilst the 7D can certainly perform very well in those conditions, it might not be the absolute best tool.


----------



## jedirunner (Jan 25, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Your lucky enough now to have a camera you love. You have cheap lenses. If you improve your lenses you can see for yourself the strengths your camera has. It is supposedly one of the top crop cameras around. I wouldn't ask to many questions about how good it is now, that imho should be done before the purchase. If you hear bad opinions on it now it may just mention faults that you would never notice or don't matter but your love affair may be prematurely be kicked out of the honeymoon phase. Enjoy



Points well taken...  I'm planning on improving my lenses over the next couple years (adding a decent macro first, then investigating better lenses for what I end up doing the most photography with).  Hopefully, I'll have a long honeymoon with this 7D.  There certainly is plenty of time where it will be overshadowing my ability to maximize use of it.  

Kevin


----------



## jedirunner (Jan 25, 2012)

Overread said:


> I would try not to think about the camera in the way that you are. You're trying to see where the limits of the tool are, and that is good, but with something like photography many of the tool limitations (especially when you are talking about higher grade gear such as the 7D) the limitations become more differences.
> 
> In the case of the 7D is is the best 1.6 crop camera that Canon currently make. Sporting the best usable ISO range, the highest MP, the fastest and best AF outside of the 1D line and generally the best weather sealing (outside of the 1D line). In general for outdoor shooting of action based scenes the 7D is very hard to beat unless you start looking at either older 1DMIII models or the new 1DMIV (both of which are also 1.3 crop sensors).
> The 7D will also do every other field of photography - portraits, landscapes, astro, sports, wildlife etc.....
> ...



Thank you.  That was exactly the perspective I was hoping to see.  My brother has a 5D (classic) and I've held it but it never felt "right" to me, if that makes sense.  As I mentioned earlier, the rebels also never felt right.  The 7D is the perfect fit.  And since I'll not be doing any wedding photography for years (if ever!), I'm sure the 7D will keep me happily in my place for some time to come. 

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't worry about limitations. What is limiting for you isn't for me. I bought the 7D because I was doing a lot of video work and people only wanted 7D. It's a name that has gotten me business. When I shot with my GH1 I did some amazing work. Don't let the 7D limit you. Think outside the frame.


----------



## smittyone (Jan 29, 2012)

I also have the 7D love it I have two lenses both 2.8 24-70 and 70-200 is there any other 2.8 that u would recommend ? I do a lot of sports 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 29, 2012)

It took me a long time to fall in love with the 7D as I am shooting with a 1D mark 3 and a 5d mark 2. I had to get a good hard push from other sports shooters to USE the camera. Then I discovered I LOVE it. The crop factor makes the 70-200 an even nicer bit of zoom. It's focus system blows the 5d2's out of the water. It handles remarkably at high ISO's-which as a sport shooter I am at A LOT. 
If you had to find a shortcoming of it I'd say that pushed for extreme high ISO usage it probably would not be my choice. I'd default to the 5d2. I use the 5d2 first and foremost in churches where ISO is going to be pushed because of the size of the sensor and how it will handle.
The focus system in the 7D is a vast improvment over the 5d2's-I HATE the focus system in the 5d2. It's also an improvement over the 60d, 50d, t2i, t1i-although not as much of an improvement as it is over the 5d2.

In short, it's an amazing all around camera. It just wouldn't be my primary camera for a wedding. Otherwise? It can shoot anything. 

Lenses? The 24-70 f/2.8L and the 70-200f/2.8L IS USM II are a great full kit for sports, portraits, weddings... I'd want to add a few primes as you go and discover what you need, but otherwise? you have the NEEDS covered there.


----------

